# Megaminx road to sub-1



## DarthDK (Mar 13, 2022)

Current average is in the range of around 2:00-2:20, I’m hoping to bring it down to sub-1:00 by the end of the year.
I’ll try and update as frequently as I can


----------



## Cuber2s (Mar 13, 2022)

We could race as I average the same


----------



## DarthDK (Mar 14, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> We could race as I average the same


Nice
lets do it


----------



## DarthDK (Mar 14, 2022)

So.....I got an exact 2:00 solve and just after a 2:20.....just goes to show how inconsistent my solves are


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 14, 2022)

DarthDK said:


> So.....I got an exact 2:00 solve and just after a 2:20.....just goes to show how inconsistent my solves are


Keep going.

The megaminx world record was just broken. It is now 25.24 seconds which is insane yo.


----------



## DarthDK (Mar 14, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Keep going.
> 
> The megaminx world record was just broken. It is now 25.24 seconds which is insane yo.


Yeah man, just crazy to think about


----------



## DarthDK (Mar 15, 2022)

Well well well


----------



## DarthDK (Mar 18, 2022)

So....a 2:23 and 2:12 after thred untimed solves. I’m now starting my one-week-of-untimed-solves so now I’ll update it next week. Last time I did this I went from 3:50 to 3:15 in a week so I’m hoping to be sub-2 proper by next Friday. Peace


----------

